# Aqua Computer Airplex Gigant 1680/3360: Externe Radiatoren der Superlative - bis 1.079 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Aqua Computer Airplex Gigant 1680/3360: Externe Radiatoren der Superlative - bis 1.079 Euro*

					In unserem Preisvergleich sind jüngst neue Radiatoren aus dem deutschen Hause Aqua Computer aufgetaucht. Dabei handelt es sich um die Airplex-Gigant-Serie bestehend aus acht externen Wärmetauschern, die offenbar für eher gutbetuchte Enthusiasten gedacht ist: Zwischen 479 und 1.079 Euro werden je nach Größe, Material und Ausstattung fällig.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Aqua Computer Airplex Gigant 1680/3360: Externe Radiatoren der Superlative - bis 1.079 Euro*


----------



## Joselman (21. Juli 2014)

> Alle vier Radiatoren sind auch mit einer Aquaero-6-Pro-Steuerung erhältlich, der Preis wächst so allerdings auf bis zu 1.079 Euro an – andere kaufen sich dafür einen High-End-Pc.



Soooo HIGH-End ist der PC aber für 1.079,-€ nicht. 

Der Preis ist zwar heftig aber beim 3360 stecken immerhin quasi 4 Radiatoren á *6x140* drin plus Aquaero 6. Das ist dann gar nicht mal mehr so übertrieben wenn man jetzt noch die Zusatzfeatures mit einbezieht die normale Radiatoren nicht haben. Dazu kommt noch Made in Germany kostet halt einfach mehr als Made in China. Wer AC kennt der weiß auch das die Qualität einfach nicht vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Lolm@n (21. Juli 2014)

Seh ich das richtig, die haben alle nur einen Lüfter? ist das wirklich effizient?


----------



## Sebl84 (21. Juli 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Soooo HIGH-End ist der PC aber für 1.079,-€ nicht.


 

1079€ kostet alleine der Kühler, da ist kein PC dabei.


----------



## Joselman (21. Juli 2014)

Bei der Radifläche wird das reichen und wenn nicht kannst Lüfter einbauen wenn du willst. Aqua Computer Webshop - Lüfterschienenpaar für airplex GIGANT 3360 33554

Der Giant 3360 reicht nach Faustformel für 2800 Watt Abwärme. 



Sebl84 schrieb:


> 1079€ kostet alleine der Kühler, da ist kein PC dabei.



Rechne mal aus was die Radiatoren in diesen Dimensionen kosten. Aber bitte mit Vergleichbaren rechnen.


----------



## Zsinj (21. Juli 2014)

Nette Teile. 
Wäre mir allerdings etwas zu klobig. 
Da bleibe ich beim MoRa


----------



## Brehministrator (21. Juli 2014)

Man kann es auch echt übertreiben 

Vor allem: Wollte man diese Radiatoren ausreizen (also wirklich mal so viel Wärme abführen, wie die es maximal könnten), dann würde das schon allein daran scheitern, dass dafür der Wasserdurchfluss durch den dünnen Schlauch gar nicht reichen würde - also die riesige Wärmemenge noch nicht mal im Radiator ankommen würde


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. Juli 2014)

Mhhhh der unterschied dürfte aber nicht so grossss sein zwischen der alu und kupfer version  
Ich möchte einen test


----------



## JakPol (21. Juli 2014)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, die haben alle nur einen Lüfter? ist das wirklich effizient?


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
a) komplett passiv
b) ein 180er im Boden
c) zwei 180er, einer im Boden, einer im Deckel
d) 140er, die innen montiert nach aussen blasen

Variante b und c sind quasi nur etwas verstärkte passive Lösungen und sollten extrem leise sein, Variante d ist halt einfach nur absolut brachiale Kühlleistung. Mit 30x30x54cm ist der kleine nicht wirklich wuchtiger als ein 420er Mora, aber dennoch ein Drittel stärker. Wahnsinn, die Dinger!!!


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juli 2014)

Juhuu, endlich ein brauchbarer Kühler für einen FX9590 

Ist zwar ein grober Scherz, aber mir fiel zu dem "Monster" nix besseres ein 

Hab ja selbst einen FX8350, dazu noch 2 7970er und die werden von 2 MoRa´s gekühlt. Einer mit 4 140er Lüfter, der andere passiv, aber bei Bedarf mit einem "Full-Cover-Lüfter" ausgestattet 
Wenn der Filter gerade nicht verstopft ist, hab ich unter Vollast ein Temeratur-Delta von ca. 10°. Dafür waren die MoRa´s günstiger als diese Towers


----------



## BeNoX (21. Juli 2014)

Oh man sowas von übertrieben... Haben will!!! 
Bitte bitte liebe pcgh, testet das Ding hehe 
Würde mir wenn glaube ich die Aluminium Version holen, nicht wegen dem Preis sondern einfach weil ich die Kupfer Optik überhaupt nicht leiden mag. In Alu sieht das Ding aber echt Hammer aus 
Mit dem AGB oben finde ich auch geil


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Vor allem: Wollte man diese Radiatoren ausreizen (also wirklich mal so viel Wärme abführen, wie die es maximal könnten), dann würde das schon allein daran scheitern, dass dafür der Wasserdurchfluss durch den dünnen Schlauch gar nicht reichen würde - also die riesige Wärmemenge noch nicht mal im Radiator ankommen würde


 
Oh doch das geht sehr wohl, AC hat das Ding mit 10.000W+ mit Tauchsiedern getestet. 

Dafür müsste man aber rechnerisch rund 300 L/h Durchfluss bei 30K Temperaturdelta hinkriegen was schon ne Hausnummer ist. Da gehts am Ende wohl nur noch mit "normalen" Durchflussraten wenn das Wasser die 70°C knackt.

Aber hey, 10 kW ist ja auch kompletter Schwachsinn, die üblicherweise doch < 1 kW Abwärme von High-End Gamer-PCs pfeift das Ding lockerst aus dem Ärmel.


----------



## Sumpfig (21. Juli 2014)

einfach nur geil

bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von AC, aber dieses Ding

wenn ich mal keinen Fan-O-Matic mehr übrig hab oder irgendwann mal die Treiber nicht mehr funktionieren, muss ich mir doch nen Aquero kaufen


----------



## DasRegal (21. Juli 2014)

Sehr sehr geil, aber die Preise sind schon sehr rätzelhaft. Die Radiatoren mit Aquaero kosten 250€ mehr, als die gleichen Modelle ohne Aquaero. Der Aquaero 6 kostet aber nur 120€.


----------



## Brehministrator (21. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dafür müsste man aber rechnerisch rund 300 L/h Durchfluss bei 30K Temperaturdelta hinkriegen was schon ne Hausnummer ist.


 Ja, genau so eine Rechnung hatte ich vor dem Verfassen meines Posts auch im Kopf gemacht - darauf wollte ich hinaus  Ich will nämlich gerne mal sehen, wie jemand 300 L/h (das sind knapp 100 mL pro Sekunde!) durch diesen Radiator presst. Ich denke nicht, dass irgendeine "handelsübliche" Pumpe das schafft, da bräuchte man etliche Bar Wasserdruck - was wiederum handelsübliche Schläuche nicht aushalten würden 

Natürlich hast du Recht, und kein PC wird 10000 Watt Verlustwärme abführen. Wenn es aber halt "nur" 1kW sind, wieso dann trotzdem diesen Radiator kaufen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du Recht, und kein PC wird 10000 Watt Verlustwärme abführen. Wenn es aber halt "nur" 1kW sind, wieso dann trotzdem diesen Radiator kaufen?


 
Weil man dann einen 180er Lüfter der mit gefühlten 400 upm dreht oben einbauen kann und der minimale, unhörbare Luftzug in dem Monster bei der Radifläche ausreicht, um 1000 W absolut lautlos vom Wasser an die Luft zu befördern.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2014)

Die Radiatoren sind doch schon vor Jahren angekündigt/präsentiert worden....


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich gibts jetzt die News weil man sie jetzt auch tatsächlich kaufen kann


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2014)

Hab schon gedacht, die wären wieder eingestellt worden...


----------



## PCGH_Mark (21. Juli 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren sind doch schon vor Jahren angekündigt/präsentiert worden....


 Man achte auf den ersten Absatz (nach der Einleitung).


----------



## Zsinj (21. Juli 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich will nämlich gerne mal sehen, wie jemand 300 L/h (das sind knapp 100 mL pro Sekunde!) durch diesen Radiator presst. Ich denke nicht, dass irgendeine "handelsübliche" Pumpe das schafft, da bräuchte man etliche Bar Wasserdruck - was wiederum handelsübliche Schläuche nicht aushalten würden


Wenn der Radiator einigermaßen gute Rohre hat dürften >300l kein Problem sein. 
Natürlich braucht es dafür mehr als _eine _Standardpumpe. 

Bei mir sind mit einer Aquastream > 120l möglich. Mit 2 oder 3 und dem entfernen einiger Engstellen dürften 300l kein Problem sein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Juli 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren sind doch schon vor Jahren angekündigt/präsentiert worden....





PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Man achte auf den ersten Absatz (nach der Einleitung).



Meine Aussage war ja auch nicht gegen diese News gerichtet...  Habe die Anküdigung/Vorstelung damals im AC Forum verfolgt. Immerhin gibt es den großen Radi auch in der Kupferversion, die wurde damals ausgeschlossen...


----------



## Shoggy (22. Juli 2014)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil, aber die Preise sind schon sehr rätzelhaft. Die Radiatoren mit Aquaero kosten 250€ mehr, als die gleichen Modelle ohne Aquaero. Der Aquaero 6 kostet aber nur 120€.


 
Damit das aquaero in dem Radiator montiert werden kann müssen links und rechts davon anders bearbeitete Seitenbleche  verwendet werden. An dem Radiator, vor dem später nur das Display sitzen wird, müssen mehrere Lamellen heruntergezogen werden da der Platz sonst nicht reicht. Die eigentliche Platine ist auf einem anderen Träger montiert und mit einem speziellen Kabel mit dem Display verbunden. Ein Seitenblech bekommt zusätzlich Anschlüsse für Strom und USB samt Buchsen, Stecker und den Kabeln (intern wie extern). Hier und da brauchst du noch anderes Montagematerial usw. Das kostet eben alles


----------



## rumor (22. Juli 2014)

Hab grad mal interessehalber nachgeguckt, weil das Tabellenbuch grad offen war:
Ein 12mm Kupferrohr hat bei 300 Litern durchfluss einen Wiederstand von ca 15 mbar/m
Bei 72 Metern ist das immerhin n rundes Bar.
Bei halbem durchfluss sinkt der druckverlust auf ca 4 mbar/m ,also roundtable about 300 mbar gesamtverlust. Damit lassen sich aber bei 15 grad Delta T immernoch 2,6 kW abführen...

Egal wie Mans rechnet: krasses Teil....


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. Juli 2014)

Hab schon länger vor das Teil in alu zu bestellen. Nächsten Monat isses soweit. Das AE6 Pro wird dazu eingeschickt.

Davon aber mal abgesehen haben 2 Leute ausm AC Forum 2 Pumpen. Der Durchfluss leidet doch recht stark.

Sikutux und Hisn ausm AC Forum zb haben den 3360. Man sollte auch ordentlich viel Kühlflüssigkeit parat haben. Allein der Gigant verschlingt 3,8 Liter. Wenn da teure Fertigmischungen eingesett werden sollen wirds teuer^^.

Davon abgesehen ist auch eine interne Montage des Aqualis mit ner Laing möglich. Dann fällt aber, so wie ich weiß, eine "Lüfterreihe" weg.

Von mir wirds dann auch ein Review geben. Es gibt leider kein Review bisher. Dabei ist das Teil schon knapp 2 Jahre , wenn auch ohne AE, verfügbar. Bundymania hat den Gigant schon länger. Hat den aber aus Zeitgründen noch nicht testen können. Das wird auch noch dauern. Wäre es dann eventuell möglich für ein Review eine Komplett Lüfterausstattung gestellt zu bekommen? Werde da auch noch ein paar Umbaumaßnahmen ergreifen, die den Umgang ein bisschen erleichtern.


@Shoggy: Habe das (Ist es eigentlich DAS oder DIE Aquaero?) Aquaero6 mit dem Passivkühler und dem Real Time Clock Modul. Is das eigentlich auch kompatibel? Das AE6 XT ist ja zum Gigant inkompatibel.

EDIT: Hier nochmal für alle Interessierten ein bisschen was zum lesen. Ich bin da Mr. Krabs.

airplex GIGANT - eine neue Radiatorklasse: Jetzt verfügbar ! - History Produktankündingungen - Aqua Computer Forum


EDIT2: 
Shoggy:Wie sollten idealerweise die Lüfter angordnet werden? Jetzt mal die Vollbestückung angenommen. Alle Lüfter saugend und die beiden 180mm Lüfter oben und unten transportieren die eingesaugt Luft der 140er nach oben raus? Oder besser beide 180er Lüfter jeweils Frischluft von oben und unten und dann durch die 120er nach draußen blasen lassen?


----------



## Therawroy (23. Juli 2014)

LOL ich hab einen 240er RADIATOR und meinen 2500k auf 5Ghz seit Kauf vor knapp 2 jahren DURCHGEHEND am laufen .... wenn ich mir die SPECS der anderen PCs anschaue, verstehe ich um Himmelswillen nicht wie man SO viel geld ausgeben kann, aber die Hardware auf Lächerlichen Takten laufen lässt die mit LUFT zu erreichen sind ..... Sikutux kennt mich ja persönlich 

OC wenn man mit Wasser spielt ... sonst reicht euch luft  

~mist, glaub hab mir vor lachen in die hose gemacht, was ja auch irgendwie mit wasser zusammenhängt xD~

Benches samt Zahlen und sollte der Wert irgendwie interessant sein, dann schaut man sich die Kühlung an .... aber 500W kühlen können und 75W CPU drinnen und auch bei 75W abgeregelt xD xD xD ..... das sprengt alles !


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. Juli 2014)

Also ich freu mich auf ein lautloses sys.

Die 290x ist im Ref ja bekanntlich zu warm und zu laut. Meine cpu ist auch zu warm. Den quäl ich übergangsweise noch mitm boxed. 

Und obs Sinnvoll ist muss Jeder selbst wissen. Ich find ne 2000€ Graka zb Schwachsinn^^

Außerdem braucgt ein Mann ja n neues Spielzeug...so ab und zu^^


EDIT:

Du hast also n 2500k auf 5 GHz. Dass das leise ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber lass mich raten: Du hast den auf 5GHz und hast den noch undervolted^^

Und natürlich ist der Gigant nicht günstig. Ich finde das Teil ist aber auch mehr als nur ein Radi. Ich sehs auch schon als einen schönen Einrichtungsgegenstand. Und wenn man da noch ein paar Verbesserungen vornimmt hat man aber nun wirklich ein schönes Einzelstück

Man kann ja über alles streiten. Ich persönlich finde die Kupfervariante zb nicht schön.  


@Shoggy:  Das mit den Lüfterpositionen werd ich dann schon im Review erledigen; ).

Werd dann ab nächsten Monat mal n bisschen Werbung für den Gigant machen


----------



## Shoggy (23. Juli 2014)

Wenn du die Lüfter seitlich montierst würde ich die von innen nach aussen pusten lassen. Wenn du die Lüfter oben und unten verwendest, dann aufeinander zu, so dass die Luft seitlich durch die Lamellen rausgedrückt wird.

Die aquaero Platine samt Kühler und RTC ist kein Problem.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Juli 2014)

Ein Aquaduct auf Gigant Basis währe was feines.   Glaube das wurde im AC Forum ja auch schon mal gepostet.


----------



## Shoggy (23. Juli 2014)

Naja, nimmst du die Variante mit aquaero und verbaust intern die Pumpe samt Ausgleichsbehälter (entsprechende Halterungen gibt es von uns) entspricht das von der Funktion her einem aquaduct.


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. Juli 2014)

Es gibt ja von Ac diese 840er airplex modularity Gitter. SIND die irgendwie Kompatibel zum Gigant? Wenn man neue Löcher bohren muss waere das kein Thema.


Oder gibts da noch was? Schöne Blenden für die vier "Radis".


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. Juli 2014)

Shoggy schrieb:


> Naja, nimmst du die Variante mit aquaero und verbaust intern die Pumpe samt Ausgleichsbehälter (entsprechende Halterungen gibt es von uns) entspricht das von der Funktion her einem aquaduct.


 Das ist ja das Problem. Das man selbst noch was verbauen muß.


----------



## Joselman (23. Juli 2014)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem. Das man selbst noch was verbauen muß.


 
Bei ner custom Wakü ist das ein Problem? Nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Shoggy (24. Juli 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Es gibt ja von Ac diese 840er airplex modularity Gitter. SIND die irgendwie Kompatibel zum Gigant? Wenn man neue Löcher bohren muss waere das kein Thema.
> 
> 
> Oder gibts da noch was? Schöne Blenden für die vier "Radis".


Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht mal im Ansatz, was du da machen bzw. verschrauben willst 



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem. Das man selbst noch was verbauen muß.


Musst du nicht. Gibt genug Custom-Made GIGANTEN da draußen - man muss es nur bezahlen wollen


----------



## Bummsbirne (24. Juli 2014)

@Shoggy: Beim Gigant sind ja jetzt die Kühllamellen zu sehen. 

Wollte nur wissen, ob es möglich ist diese airplex modularity 840er Radiatorblenden an den Gigant zu bekommen. 


Mit ein bisschen Bastelei ginge das eventuell. 

Der Gigant sieht ja top aus. Ich faende aber schöne  Radiblenden vor den Kühllamellen besser. Oder n bissl Mesh davor.

Hab ich mich jetzt besser ausgedrückt? ^^


----------



## Shoggy (24. Juli 2014)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das meiner Meinung nach ziemlich mies aussieht, ist es auch technisch nicht sinnvoll umsetzbar. Die Blenden sind länger als die geöffnete Fläche mit den Lamellen, so dass du die kürzen müsstest. Die Schrauben für die Lüfter wären dann eben einfach nutzlos da und es ist noch zu bedenken, dass das Blech am GIGANT aus optischen Gründen leicht nach innen gekantet ist und du somit keine gerade Auflagefläche hast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummsbirne (24. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Mühe Shoggy! 

Danke fuers Bild. 

Das nenn ich doch mal n Support! 

Dann werd ich das mal lassen^^. 

Btw, hatte das ja schon gefragt. Waere es seitens Aquacomputer möglich mir fuer ein Review die Lüfter zu stellen?  Ist halt n bisschen viel Kohle 24 Lüfter nur fuer ein Review zu kaufen.

Waere fur viele potentielle Kunden gut zu wissen;  wieviel der Gigant komplett passiv, teilbestückt oder vollbestückt auf 5,7 und 12 Volt leistet.


----------



## Shoggy (25. Juli 2014)

Das kann ich nicht entscheiden. Da müsste ich mal mit dem Chef reden. Ich kann dir aber schon mal sagen, dass wenn es klappt, es nur mit den airstream Lüftern geht. Das sind die einzigen, die ich überhaupt in der Stückzahl auf Lager hätte


----------



## wolflux (26. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich überlege das ich bereits 600.00€. für meine Wakü ausgegeben habe finde ich 500-1100 € angemessen. 
Habe zwar auch keinen Goldesel aber diese Aufbauten sind sehr elegant und eine Menge Kupfer ist zu erkennen. 
Ich finde es ist eine simpele und saubere Sache. Aber jetzt habe ich erst einmal meine Wakü erweitert um einen 1080er Radi.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## brain00 (27. Juli 2014)

Die GIGANTs sehen ja schon toll aus  aber über 1.000€? hat wirklich jmd. soviel Geld übrig?


----------



## rumor (27. Juli 2014)

brain00 schrieb:


> Die GIGANTs sehen ja schon toll aus  aber über 1.000€? hat wirklich jmd. soviel Geld übrig?


Die Frage stellt sich in einem solchen Forum wohl immerhin 90% der Nutzer, weniger aber den gefühlten 10% Enthusiasten die sich  auch ne Titan für nen tauender gönnen, oder so lange basteln und optimieren bis sie ne Kompressorkühlung alltagstauglich bekommen.
Bestimmt viel Geld, aber weder übertrieben noch an der Zielgruppe vorbei.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2014)

Ist ja zumindest auch teilweise ne Geldanlage. Die Dinge halten theoretisch ja ewig, Leistungsreserven hat man sowieso genug und selbst wenn man aus welchem Grund auch immer das Ding irgendwann weg haben will sinkt der Preis ja nicht wirklich stark ab - zur Not ist alleine die Menge an Kupfer in dem Ding noch was wert beim Buntmetallhändler 

Das Teil hat nen Riesen-Vorteil: Im Gegensatz zu Hardware veraltet es nicht (in nennenswerter Zeit). Auch in 10 Jahren wird man seinen PC damit kühlen können. Eine Grafikkarte für 1000€ zu kaufen die 2 Jahre später von nem 300€-Modell überholt wird ist wirtschaftlich gesehen sehr sehr viel schwachsinniger^^


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Juli 2014)

Richtig Alk! Genauso muss man es sehen!.


Es sollten mal einige die Kosten ihrer aktuellen WaKü zusammenrechnen. 

Was da schon für Geld gelassen wurde. Was allein schon etwas "exklusivere" Anschlüsse kosten. Da ist man auch schnell bei 200€.

Es ist und bleibt ein schönes Hobby. 

@Shoggy: Bei AT ist/sind die Gigant lieferbar.  Bei euch aber nicht. Produziert ihr jetzt erstmal nur für AT? Wollt jetzt nicht bei euch bestellen,  wenn ich da jetzt wirklich 45 Tage warten muss. Obwohl die Lieferzeit in Echt doch nicht so lang wie angegeben ist. 

Wuerds auch gern wegen Aquadrops bestellen.  Obwohl da ja kaum jemand  welche verteilt im Forum.


----------



## brain00 (27. Juli 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Wuerds auch gern wegen Aquadrops bestellen.  Obwohl da ja kaum jemand  welche verteilt im Forum.


wofür die Aquadrops sind, habe ich eh noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Juli 2014)

_Ich zitiere mal etwas aus dem AC Webshop.

Zitat:"
_
*Wie bekommen ich aquadrops ?*

 Wird eine Bestellung im Shop vorgenommen  und man hat sich zuvor im aquadrops System registriert, so werden bei  jeder Bestellung aquadrops an den Käufer übertragen. Diese aquadrops  sind aber zunächst noch nicht nutzbar und werden als "im Zulauf"  angezeigt. Um Missbrauch des Systems auszuschließen werden diese erst  ca. drei Wochen nach Versand der Bestellung aktiviert.
 Jetzt kommt das Besondere: Die aquadrops  werden erst dann für den eigenen Einkauf nutzbar, wenn man jemanden aus  dem Forum mit Ihnen belohnt. Das heißt, dass jeder aquadrops den man für  seinen Einkauf erhalten hat sich zweifach auszahlt. Einmal für einen  selbst, einmal für jemanden anderen. Sind die aquadrops vergeben, so  kann man sie nicht weiter übertragen. Die aquadrops müssen nicht sofort  und auch nicht komplett an einen einzigen Member des Forums vergeben  werden. Man kann sie also auch sparen und nachdem man von jemanden Hilfe  bekommen hat an diesen vergeben.




*Was kann ich mit den aquadrops tun ?*

 Die aquadrops sind kleine Gutscheine. Sie  können beim Einkauf in unserem Shop wie Bargeld verwendet werden. Es  gibt keinen Mindestbestellwert und eine Bestellung kann auch vollkommen  mit aquadrops bezahlt werden. Es gibt aber keinen Anspruch auf  Auszahlung der aquadrops. Zudem wird es mit der Zeit öfters Artikel in  unserem Shop zu finden geben die ausschließlich durch aquadrops erworben  werden können. Dies können z.B. Sonderserien in besonderen Materialien  oder auch Farben sein, aber auch ganz besondere Produkte mit denen wir  Ihre Mitarbeit und Hilfe in unserem Forum belohnen wollen.
"

Zitat ende.


Das Problem ist nur, dass niemand diese Aquadrops vergibt. Entweder haben die User keine( weil Sie keine Bestellungen im AC Shop sondern zB bei Aquatuning getätigt haben) Aquadrops, wissen gar nichts von den Aquadrops oder haben keine mehr, weil Sie alle bereits vergeben haben.




Ich habe quasi erst etwas von meinen Aquadrops, wenn ich welche von jemand anderem bekomme.


Das Problem ist auch, dass nicht so viele Leute im AC Forum aktiv sind. Ich hab bis jetzt 59 Aquadrops bekommen, was nicht viel ist. Würd die aber gerne auch nutzen. Die Dinger jemand anderem zu geben ist ja kein Thema. Allein schon sikutux und Hisn würd ich alle meine Aquadrops geben. 



Die Idee dahinter ist mMn echt gut! Muss halt nur n bissl mehr werden. Ich bestelle da lieber für teils 5 Cent mehr direkt bei Aquacomputer als bei Aquatuning, damit die ganze Kohle auch an Aquacomputer geht.


----------



## brain00 (28. Juli 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass niemand diese Aquadrops vergibt. Entweder haben die User keine( weil Sie keine Bestellungen im AC Shop sondern zB bei Aquatuning getätigt haben) Aquadrops, wissen gar nichts von den Aquadrops oder haben keine mehr, weil Sie alle bereits vergeben haben.


Bei mir treffen die ersten beiden Punkte zu. 



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Die Idee dahinter ist mMn echt gut! Muss halt nur n bissl mehr werden. Ich bestelle da lieber für teils 5 Cent mehr direkt bei Aquacomputer als bei Aquatuning, damit die ganze Kohle auch an Aquacomputer geht.


Also ich finde Aquatuning eigentlich ganz gut und will, dass die auch was verdienen. 


Wieviel ist eigentlich so ein Aquadrop wert?


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Juli 2014)

100 Aquadrops sind 1€


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Juli 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> 100 Aquadrops sind 1€


 Dann braucht man aber viele um einen Gigant "umsonst" zu bekommen.


----------



## Shoggy (29. Juli 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> @Shoggy: Bei AT ist/sind die Gigant lieferbar.  Bei euch aber nicht. Produziert ihr jetzt erstmal nur für AT? Wollt jetzt nicht bei euch bestellen,  wenn ich da jetzt wirklich 45 Tage warten muss. Obwohl die Lieferzeit in Echt doch nicht so lang wie angegeben ist.


 
Der GIGANT wird nur auf Bestellung gebaut. Wenn du wartest bis der bei uns ab Lager lieferbar ist wirst du ewig warten  Du meintest zudem wohl Caseking denn Aquatuning hat die GIGANT Serie gar nicht im Sortiment.

Die 45 Tage sind einfach nur sehr pessimistisch gewählt damit es erst gar kein Gemecker gibt wenn es dann wider Erwarten doch mal länger dauert. Momentan geht es deutlich schneller, aber wenn mal etwas fehlt und erst wieder nachproduziert werden muss kann sich das schon ziehen.

Noch eine Anmerkung zu den aquadrops: die werden in nächster Zeit wieder verschwinden. Es wird praktisch nicht genutzt und macht vor allem mir nur unnötig Arbeit da es bei denjenigen, die es nutzen wollen, meist nicht funktioniert wie es soll. Da kann ich die paar Cent auch gleich verschenken ehe ich da massiv Arbeitszeit vernichte um das irgendwie hinzubiegen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. Juli 2014)

Das mit den Aquadrops find ich zwar schade, aber wenn es kaum angenommen wird und viele Probleme bereitet, ist es in Ordnung. 

Stimmt shoggy ich hab mich vertan. Wat natürlich caseking.  

Aber zum Kauf des Gigant: ich muss ja mein Aquaero zum um bzw Einbau zu euch schicken.

Muss das an eine bestimmte Person sein?

Hab da irgendwie noch n n kleinen Mail Verkehr im Kopf. Glaub der hieß Sven und war vom Vertrieb oder so. 

Muss das Teil Dann an den geschickt werden?
Telefonisch bestellen ist dann denke ich mal Doch n bissl besser oder? 

Zahlung ist dann auch per PayPal möglich ist?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Juli 2014)

@Shoggy, ich bräuchte anscheinend mehr Kühleistung um meinen neuen I7-4790k übertaktet schön kühl zu lassen. Aktuell habe ich noch ein Aquaduct 360 und einen airplex Evo 1080. Damit wird meine CPU bei 4,6 Ghz schon fast 90°C heis. Wie ich finde zu viel.
Wäre es sinnvoll den airplex evo gegen z.b. Gigant 1680 zu tauschen. Oder ein Aquaduct 720 kaufen? Preislich geben sich die nicht viel.


----------



## Bummsbirne (30. Juli 2014)

@ Blackvodoo:

Das wird eher am Wärmeübergang zum Kühler liegen. Fläche hast du genug.

Luft im Sys, Kühler sitzt zu, zu wenig Wlp...köpfen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Juli 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> @ Blackvodoo:
> 
> Das wird eher am Wärmeübergang zum Kühler liegen. Fläche hast du genug.
> 
> Luft im Sys, Kühler sitzt zu, zu wenig Wlp...köpfen.


 Also Luft im System habe ich nicht. Das würde man hören. 
Kühler sitzt zu? Vermutlich  meinst du sitzt zu locker. Nein die Schrauben sind gut angezogen. Zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste....
Hmm ich glaube nicht. Aber es ist nie einfach zu sagen wann es zu wenig oder zu viel ist. Eine dünne Schicht halt. 
Köpfen kommt gar nicht in Frage.
Muss aber auch sahen das ich nur die 9 120 Lüfter laufen lasse, die 3 vom Aquaduct laufen nicht.


----------



## brain00 (30. Juli 2014)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Also Luft im System habe ich nicht. Das würde man hören.
> Kühler sitzt zu? Vermutlich  meinst du sitzt zu locker. Nein die Schrauben sind gut angezogen. Zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste....
> Hmm ich glaube nicht. Aber es ist nie einfach zu sagen wann es zu wenig oder zu viel ist. Eine dünne Schicht halt.
> Köpfen kommt gar nicht in Frage.
> Muss aber auch sahen das ich nur die 9 120 Lüfter laufen lasse, die 3 vom Aquaduct laufen nicht.


 
Wie warm ist denn dein Wasser? anhand der Delta zwischen Wasser und CPU könnte man auch abschätzen, ob WLP etc. perfekt ist.


----------



## BeNoX (30. Juli 2014)

@Blackvoodoo 
Würde einfach mal behaupten, dass du auch mit mehr radiatorfläche nicht signifikant kühler bekommst. Das Problem wird vermutlich in der Wärmeübertragung zwischen DIE und heatspreader liegen, also ohne Köpfen wirst du den vermutlich nicht kühler bekommen. Das Ivy und Haswell wegen der schlechten Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und heatspreader probleme haben mit hohen OC werten ab 4.5 und auch schon vorher sehr warm werden ist ja bekannt. Köpfen ist da vermutlich das einzige, dass dir da mit den temps helfen könnte.


----------



## wolflux (30. Juli 2014)

Bei 4.5 GHz,1,205 vCore , i7 4770k geköpft mit Liquid-Ultra,  aber mit GTX780 Ti (1111MHz),und in Game sind 70° CPU und 60° GPU. 
Radi.(Kupfer), sind 2x 280x140x60 und ein 1080x4.5 verbaut .Zimmer -Themperatur um 24°. Wasserthempetatur um 35°.
Gruss


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. Juli 2014)

brain00 schrieb:


> Wie warm ist denn dein Wasser? anhand der Delta zwischen Wasser und CPU könnte man auch abschätzen, ob WLP etc. perfekt ist.


CPU auf Standard. 
CPU Temp (laut Core Temp) 41-50 °C
GPU (auch Standard) 42°C
Wasser Einlass 33°C
Wasser Auslass 32.6°C
Zimmer Temperatur 22.9°C



BeNoX schrieb:


> @Blackvoodoo
> Würde einfach mal behaupten, dass du auch mit mehr radiatorfläche nicht signifikant kühler bekommst. Das Problem wird vermutlich in der Wärmeübertragung zwischen DIE und heatspreader liegen, also ohne Köpfen wirst du den vermutlich nicht kühler bekommen. Das Ivy und Haswell wegen der schlechten Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und heatspreader probleme haben mit hohen OC werten ab 4.5 und auch schon vorher sehr warm werden ist ja bekannt. Köpfen ist da vermutlich das einzige, dass dir da mit den temps helfen könnte.


 Das die Ivy und Haswell nicht gerade zu den kühlsten CPU´s gehört weiß ich. Aber ich dachte schon das ich dank meiner Wasserkühlung Problemlos 4,6 Ghz fahren kann. Vermutlich geht das auch. Die extrem hohen Temps wahren ja beim laufen lassen von LinX. Spiele nutzen ja noch nicht alle 4(8 wenn man die virtuellen mit zählt) Kerne zu 100%, schon gar nicht ständig.
Aber Köpfen tu ich sicher nicht. Lieber stell ich das Gehäuse in den Gefrierschrank


----------



## rumor (31. Juli 2014)

Es ging beim Ausspruch "kühler sitzt zu" nicht um den anspressdruck sondern darum das die feinen wasserführungen verschmutzt sein können.
Das kannst du mal überprüfen.
Gruß


----------



## brain00 (31. Juli 2014)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> CPU auf Standard.
> CPU Temp (laut Core Temp) 41-50 °C
> GPU (auch Standard) 42°C
> Wasser Einlass 33°C
> ...


10-20° erscheinen mir als normal... mMn ist der Kühler also in Ordnung. Falls jmd. anderer Meinung ist, nur raus damit. 
Wie warm, war das Wasser, als die CPU die extrem hohen Temps erreicht hatte?

Wenn das Wasser sehr warm wird, dann ist es mit mehr Radiatorfläche auf jeden Fall möglich die Differenz zwischen Zimmertemp. und Wassertemp. zu optimieren.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. August 2014)

brain00 schrieb:


> 10-20° erscheinen mir als normal... mMn ist der Kühler also in Ordnung. Falls jmd. anderer Meinung ist, nur raus damit.
> Wie warm, war das Wasser, als die CPU die extrem hohen Temps erreicht hatte?
> 
> Wenn das Wasser sehr warm wird, dann ist es mit mehr Radiatorfläche auf jeden Fall möglich die Differenz zwischen Zimmertemp. und Wassertemp. zu optimieren.


 Kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe da nicht geschaut. Am Samstag kann ich den Test nochmal wiederholen. 
Du verstehst sicher das ich nach der Spätschicht um diese Zeit für sowas nicht mehr Lust habe.


----------



## brain00 (1. August 2014)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, habe da nicht geschaut. Am Samstag kann ich den Test nochmal wiederholen.
> Du verstehst sicher das ich nach der Spätschicht um diese Zeit für sowas nicht mehr Lust habe.


Mach, wann immer du willst  hat doch keine Eile


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2014)

rumor schrieb:


> Hab grad mal interessehalber nachgeguckt, weil das Tabellenbuch grad offen war:
> Ein 12mm Kupferrohr hat bei 300 Litern durchfluss einen Wiederstand von ca 15 mbar/m
> Bei 72 Metern ist das immerhin n rundes Bar.
> Bei halbem durchfluss sinkt der druckverlust auf ca 4 mbar/m ,also roundtable about 300 mbar gesamtverlust. Damit lassen sich aber bei 15 grad Delta T immernoch 2,6 kW abführen...



"Parallelschaltung" 
Du hast weder 72 Meter Rohr am Stück, noch 300 Liter pro Rohr. Zwar iirc auch keine 12 mm, sondern nur 6 (oder gar 4-5 mm Innen?) Durchmessern, aber die Fließbedingungen im Radi dürften unkritisch sein. Limitierend wären wenn dann zu- und Ableitung. Aber 10kW kommen ohnehin nicht aus einem einzelnen PC, also wieso sollte man da eine typische Einzel-PC-Verschlauchung nutzen?




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist ja zumindest auch teilweise ne Geldanlage. Die Dinge halten theoretisch ja ewig, Leistungsreserven hat man sowieso genug und selbst wenn man aus welchem Grund auch immer das Ding irgendwann weg haben will sinkt der Preis ja nicht wirklich stark ab - zur Not ist alleine die Menge an Kupfer in dem Ding noch was wert beim Buntmetallhändler



Also die Airplex1800 sind z.T. auch schon zu recht humanen Preisen bei eBay gehandelt worden. Der Nutzwert bleibt zwar beständig hoch, aber Wiederverkaufswert ist bei Wakü-Artikeln oft <50%, auch bei exotischeren Radiatoren. Man sollte sich also sicher sein, dass man wirklich auf lange Zeit einen sehr großen aktiv-ultra-silent-Radiator nutzen möchte.

(Ich persönlich wäre ja eher mal für einen Passiv-Giganten. Also z.B. zweimal drei Airplex 720 in einem stabilen, aber auch seitlich luftigen Rahmen. Idealerweise noch mit halbierter Lamellenzahl/doppelten Abstand oder nur zwei Rohrreihen Dicke. Und mit passendem Montagematerial als Wandregal.)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. August 2014)

brain00 schrieb:


> Mach, wann immer du willst  hat doch keine Eile


 Ich habe keine ganz genauen Werte. Aber das "Wasser" wurde schon über 40°C warm. Das ist nicht wirklich kühl wie ich finde. Und ich glaube das ein Aquaduct 720XT schon helfen wird die Temps etwas runter zu bringen. 

Da das Aquaduct 360 MK 2 ja probleme hat mit USB 2.0 und 3.0 USB anschlüssen, Aquacomputer brachte mal eine neue Firmware (dann ging alles bei mir beim alten PC, beim neuen Z97 Board wird das Ding nicht mehr erkannt), habe ich mich entschlossen und schon gemacht, das ich ein neues Aquaduct kaufe. Das 720 MK V und der 1080er Radi sollten doch dann reichen um die schöne CPU kühler schneller laufen zu lassen. 

Ein Gigant würde mich trotzdem immer noch reizen. Vielleicht später mal, das 720 zusammen mit einem Giganten betreiben


----------



## bans3i (24. September 2014)

Hi,

ich möchte mir einen Gigant kaufen und frage mich ob man darin Pumpe und AGB verstauen kann?


----------



## Joselman (24. September 2014)

bans3i schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte mir einen Gigant kaufen und frage mich ob man darin Pumpe und AGB verstauen kann?


 
Geh mal auf den Artikel und dann schau dir Bild 17 von 18 an. Damit wäre deine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## bans3i (24. September 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Geh mal auf den Artikel und dann schau dir Bild 17 von 18 an. Damit wäre deine Frage beantwortet.


 
Thx! Man findet im Netzt leider sehr wenig zu diesem Produkt...


----------



## bans3i (28. September 2014)

Ich bin am hadern ob ich mir den 1680er oder den 3360er nehmen soll? Die abzuführende Leistung wird irgendwo bei maximal 1000-1200 Watt liegen. Habt ihr die Argumente für die kleinere bzw. für die größere Version?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2014)

pro kleinere: billiger. Aber wen das interessiert, der ist beim Gigant eh falsch.


----------



## bans3i (28. September 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> pro kleinere: billiger. Aber wen das interessiert, der ist beim Gigant eh falsch.


 
Auch wenn es ne teure Wakü wird, will ich nicht umbedingt Geld zum Fenster raus werfen. Die Frage ist also, habe ich mit dem 3360er einen deutlichen Vorteil, was Kühlleistung und Lautstärke angeht? Andererseits beträgt der Preisunterschied gerade mal 200 Euro. Und den Radi werde ich sicher einige Jahre in Verwendung haben, also spricht das schon wieder für den 3360er.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2014)

Und genau das meine ich: "gerade mal" 200 Euro kann man dann eben auch noch ausgeben. Ich weiß nicht, was das gegenüber einem 2x180-auf-12x140 Radiator noch rausholt, aber P/L würde so oder so zu nem Mora führen, L! führt zum großen Giganten. Andere Leute versuchen gleich ganz (z.T. erfolgreich), sich für die Preisdifferenz eine ganze Wakü zusammenzustellen - aber das sind dann eben "satte" 200 Euro


----------



## Elvis3000 (28. September 2014)

wenn ich mir überlege was ich für das geld alles für industrieradiatoren kaufen kann! für 500 euro baue ich 3 diy-giganten mit selber leistung. o.k. muß man halt basteln. aber das machen ja nicht mehr viele.....


----------



## bans3i (29. September 2014)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir überlege was ich für das geld alles für industrieradiatoren kaufen kann! für 500 euro baue ich 3 diy-giganten mit selber leistung. o.k. muß man halt basteln. aber das machen ja nicht mehr viele.....


 
Um das zu bewerkstelligen müsste ich Metall verarbeiten können. Ich habe ersten nicht die Maschinen dafür und zweitens auch nicht das Know-How. Klar wäre es toll wenn man alles selber machen könnte, aber das geht leider nicht bei allem. Ich habe übrigens jetzt den 3360er bestellt.


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. September 2014)

Mit oder ohne Aquaero?

Ich hatte vorher schon n AE6. Habs dann zum Einbau eingeschickt.


----------



## bans3i (29. September 2014)

Ich habe gleich den mit eingebautem Aquaero 6 Pro genommen. Komischerweise sind die Radiatoren bei Aqua Computer nicht lieferbar, aber bei Aqua Tuning  oder Caseking schon. Hattest du den Gigant schon angeschlossen, wenn ja, bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. September 2014)

Hab bei AC bestellt gehabt, weil ich mein AE zuschicken wollte. CK etc. hätten das VERMUTLICH nicht gemacht. Bestelle eigentlich lieber bei AC direkt. Da geht das komplette Geld auch an AC und nicht noch n Teil an CK oder AT.


Hatte den Gigant ja telefonisch bestellt um alles andere zu klären. Da stand im Shop auch Lieferzeit 45 Tage. Hatte mit Herrn Sven Hanisch gesprochen (Sehr netter Mitarbeiter!)der sagte, dass derjenige der die Giganten baut krank sei und es deshalb dauern könnte. Ich hab die Lieferzeit auf n Monat geschätzt, die er auch bejahte. Effektive Lieferzeit war glaub ich 2 Wochen. Wäre bestimmt noch n paar Tage schneller gegangen, wenn ich das AE direkt bei der Gigant Bestellung losgeschickt hätte.

Dann kam das Teil an. Dann beim auspacken und hinstellen die Ernüchterung: Einer von den 4 Standfüßen war stark nach innen eingeknickt, sodass der Gigant gekippelt ist und bei einer leichten Berührung umgefallen wäre.
Hab innerhalb von 2 Tagen einen neuen Standfuß zugeschickt bekommen!!! TOP! 
Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf meine 4 Lüfterschienen. Sind erst in 2 Wochen lieferbar....dann nach 2 Wochen heißt es nun:VORAUSSICHTLICH ab Anfang Oktober .

Den Gigant hatte ich nur kurz angeschlossen und kurz n testlauf gemacht. Hab keine genauen Werte mehr im Kopf. Glaube aber unter Furmark wurde die 290x 41Grad warm. Ich weiß es leider nicht mehr. Wollte das Teil halt erstmal so schnell es geht testen

Hatte auf jeden Fall ein breites Grinsen drauf. Hatte auf jeden Fall bessere Temps als mit meinen 2 1080er Novas.

Ich warte nur noch auf meinen GTX 980 Kühler und dann geht das geteste los. Werd hier in etwa 2 Wochen n Test bzw Review zum Gigant schreiben. Mit Lüfter Vollbestückung, gedrosselt, passiv etc.

Der Erste Eindruck ist auf jeden Fall gut. Nicht super duper aber gut. Gibt hier und da minimale optische Makel wie die untersten Alu Lamellen die bei einer Seite. Das sind 3 Lamellen fast komplett zusammen ohne die normalen ~3mm Abstand. Da geh ich aber noch im Review drauf ein. Kommt auf jeden Fall ins Luxx. Bin hier nicht mehr ganz so gut zufrieden. Im Luxx heiße ich MR. KRABS, genauso wie im Aquacomputer Forum. Falls noch Fragen sind.


----------



## bans3i (30. September 2014)

Alles klar. Ich hoffe das bei mir alles mit dem Transport klappt, die müssen das Ding immerhin nach Österreich verschicken. Dein Review wird dann das  erste im ganzen Netz . Ich habe bisher kein einziges Review zum Airplex Gigant gefunden.


----------



## Bummsbirne (30. September 2014)

Denk dran das Teil vernünftig zu spülen! !!

Sonst hast du das hier alles in den Kühlern sitzen:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bans3i (1. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Info. Wie mache ich das am besten? Ich kann den Gigant ja schlecht schütteln und auf den Kopfstellen, wie man das normalerweise macht?


----------



## Bummsbirne (1. Oktober 2014)

Stell den ganz normal hin. Ich habs in nem Testaufbau mit Pumpe, AGB, Filter, etc gemacht. Kannste ganz normal befüllen. Aber immer dran denken: Immer genug destiliertes Wasser dabei haben. In das Teil gehen knapp 4 Liter

Hab den wärend des befüllens auch mal hingelegt etc. Dauert bei dem Radi alles n bissl länger^^


----------



## bans3i (1. Oktober 2014)

Ok. Ich werde ihn eventuell in der Dusche mit dem Duschschlauch mal spülen, dass sollte dann reichen.


----------



## bans3i (14. Oktober 2014)

Falls es jemand interessiert habe ich im 3DC ein kleines User Review über den airplex GIGANT geschrieben:
3DCenter Forum - Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 3360 mit aquaero 6 Pro, Aluminium


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Oktober 2014)

Interesannter wäre es mit den 4 Titanen gewesen  Trotzdem danke für das Review, bitte update es auch wenn du deine nächste/n Grafikkarte/n hast.


----------



## Superwip (14. Oktober 2014)

> Man kann es auch echt übertreiben  Vor allem: Wollte man diese Radiatoren ausreizen (also wirklich mal so viel Wärme abführen, wie die es maximal könnten), dann würde das schon allein daran scheitern, dass dafür der Wasserdurchfluss durch den dünnen Schlauch gar nicht reichen würde - also die riesige Wärmemenge noch nicht mal im Radiator ankommen würde


  Durch einen Schlauch mit üblichen 8mm Innendurchmesser kann man mit einer guten Pumpe über 120l/h Durchfluss erreichen. Bei diesem Durchfluss kann die Wasserkühlung etwa 140W pro K Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf abführen. Bei 10K Temperaturdifferenz also 1400W, bei 20K 2800W. 20K Temperaturdifferenz sind zwar schon "unüblich" viel aber nur Not durchaus akzeptabel. Mit sehr starken Pumpen, parallelem Aufbau und Schläuchen mit größerem Innendurchmesser (etwa auch übliche 10mm) kann man den Durchfluss auch noch weiter steigern, mehr als 200l/h sind durchaus in der Praxis machbar und analog dazu steigt natürlich auch die Wärmetransportfähigkeit bei gegebenem Durchfluss; es ist jedenfalls davon auszugehen das der Radiator in diesem Fall einen sehr hohen Durchfluss zulässt.


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. Oktober 2014)

Gutes Review. Muss ich ja schon fast keins mehr machen^^ 

Ich warte immer noch auf diese besch... Lüfterschienen. Kanns doch nicht sein ,dass man den Gigant n Monat rumstehen hat und diese Lüfterschienen immer noch nicht da sind


Ach ja, bei deinen Temps: was ist denn OBEN und UNTEN?  Hast du oben und unten jeweils noch stumpf n Tempsensor angebracht? 

In-und Auslasstempsensor hab ich ja wie du auch drin. 

Ich finde die Kabel innen vom AE nach unten n bissl kurz. Gescheit verlegen kann man das nicht


----------



## bans3i (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich warte auf die Aqualis schienen, aber das dauert auch schon über zwei Wochen. Die müssen anscheinend alles extra anfertigen hat mir Sven gesagt.

Oben und Unten sind die 180mm Lüfter. Im Chart siehst du dann die Drehzahl von den beiden, falls du es als Temperatur missverstanden hast.

edit: habe den Chart nochmal aktualisiert mit besseren Beschriftungen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. Oktober 2014)

Ja stimmt, hatte die Lüfter nicht mehr im Sinn. 

Sven vertröstet mich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Will nicht noch n drittes Mal nachfragen. Der ist ja auch schon von mir genervt^^. Kann ich mir zumindest vorstellen.

Meine Schienen sind in der Herstellung. Dann stand in der Mail: Das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum wäre nächster Woche. Ob er jetzt Anfang oder Ende der Woche meinte weiß ich jetzt auch nicht^^
Hoffen wir's Beste.


Hattest du die inline Tempsensoren (Aquacomputer?) direkt am Gigant? Oder direkt die QD3  im Radi? Bin am überlegen,wohin ich die Trennstelle machen soll. Direkt am Gigant oder am Pc in der Aquacomputer Slotblende. Also 3 Meter Schlauch am Radi oder am PC?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Oktober 2014)

Am besten du machst bei 3 Meter Schlauch jeweils ne Trennstelle am Radiator und am PC.


----------



## bans3i (14. Oktober 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, hatte die Lüfter nicht mehr im Sinn.
> 
> Sven vertröstet mich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Will nicht noch n drittes Mal nachfragen. Der ist ja auch schon von mir genervt^^. Kann ich mir zumindest vorstellen.
> 
> ...


 
Entweder sie haben gerade extrem viel zu tun oder sie sind kurz vor dem Konkurs. ^^

Ich habe die Tempsensoren von AQ zuerst an den äußeren Anschlüssen des Radis versucht, wo sie leider nicht gedichtet haben, da das Gewinde etwas versenkt ist. Am Radi habe ich einschraubbare QD3 Schnellkuppler, ebenso beim Filterelement. Für den PC habe ich auch noch welche hier liegen, die ich aber noch nicht eingebaut habe. Dass wird dann gemacht wenn die GPUs da sind. Insgesamt habe ich 6 Paare Schnellkuppler, die alleine schon ein Vermögen kosten, aber weil sie so praktisch sind, habe ich darüber hinweg gesehen. 

Meinen Tempsensor habe ich vor dem Durchflusssensor, der den Rücklauf vom PC in den Radi leitet. Den anderen Tempsensor habe ich im Filterelement nach dem Radi.


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. Oktober 2014)

Hab grad ne mail von Aquacomputer/DHL bekommen, dass ein Paket unterwegs ist. Das können nur die Schienen sein.


Jetzt noch n paar Kleinigkeiten bei AT bestellen und es kann endlich zusammengebaut werden


----------



## bans3i (15. Oktober 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Hab grad ne mail von Aquacomputer/DHL bekommen, dass ein Paket unterwegs ist. Das können nur die Schienen sein.
> 
> 
> Jetzt noch n paar Kleinigkeiten bei AT bestellen und es kann endlich zusammengebaut werden


 
Sehr schön. Bin schon gespannt was du zu dem Teil sagst.


----------



## Bummsbirne (17. Oktober 2014)

Habs gestern mal zusammengebaut. Zumindest den Gigant mit den 4 Lüfterschienen. Bei Vollbestückung von 1x 180mm unten und24x 140mm rundherum passt der obere 180mm Lüfter nicht mehr. Es sei denn man findet einen 16-18mm schmalen 180mm Lüfter


Hab da mal den AC Support angeschrieben und folgende Antwort erhalten:



Meine mail:
"Hallo Herr Hanisch,

Habe jetzt aber nach dem    Einbau einer Schiene bemerkt, dass dann oben kein Lüfter mehr im gigant    befestigt werden kann. Lüfter Ist ein 180x25er. Ist das so korrekt? 
Steht    auch nichts davon in der Gigant Beschreibung. Also ist ein Betrieb mit    24x140mm Lüftern und den beiden 180ern nicht gleichzeitig    möglich?"


Antwort:

Zitat:
"
Hallo Herr PIIIIIIEEEEEP,

dies ist mir  zugegebenermaßen selber gar nicht so bewusst gewesen aber auf Rückfrage hin  wurde es mir auch bestätigt. Es laassen sich in der Tat oben keine Lüfter direkt  neben dem großen 180mm Lüftern nutzen. Sie könnten den Lüfter nur oberhalb der  Blende mit aufschrauben.

Ich werde veranlassen, dass  ein entsprecher Hinweis den Weg in die Artikelbeschreibung findet.

Mit freundlichen  Grüßen
Sven Hanisch"





Hier mal ein Teil der Gigant Beschreibung ausm AC Shop:

Die Hochleistungsradiatoren der airplex GIGANT Serie sind  vom bewährten airplex modularity system abgeleitet, sie sind jedoch als  freistehende Radiatoren konzipiert und bieten ein Vielfaches an  Kühlleistung. Die Radiatoren eignen sich hervorragend für einen  lüfterlosen und damit lautlosen Betrieb, in Verbindung mit Lüftern  entfalten die Radiatoren eine gewaltige Kühlleistung. Dazu ist die  Befestigung von jeweils einem Lüfter der Baugröße 170-180 mm an der  Bodenplatte sowie am Deckel des Radiators vorgesehen, alternativ können  mit separat erhältlichen Schienen auch Lüfter der Baugröße 140 mm direkt  vor den Lamellen im Inneren des Radiators montiert werden, um die  Kühlleistung weiter zu steigern. 



Ist jetzt nicht grad falsch, was da steht. Nur ein bisschen missverständlich formuliert. Aber Sven wollte das ja in der Beschreibung fixxen lassen.



Nur mal so für alle als Info die sich den Gigant bestellen wollen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Oktober 2014)

Wieviele Lüfter passen da eigentlich rein?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (18. Oktober 2014)

So wie er im Mail schrieb wohl 24x 140er Lüfter. Ob das nötig ist bezweifle ich stark. Mal ganz abgesehn von den Kosten und dem Aufwand die zu regeln


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Oktober 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> So wie er im Mail schrieb wohl 24x 140er Lüfter. Ob das nötig ist bezweifle ich stark. Mal ganz abgesehn von den Kosten und dem Aufwand die zu regeln


 Ups scheine ich überlesen zu haben. Danke. 

Wenn man die Wassertemp unter 30°C halten will, irgendwann mal die CPU und 2-3 Titan 2 denke ich schon das man die Lüfter brauchen wird. 

Ich selbst habe ja ein Aquaduct 720 und einen 1080er Radiator mit 9 120er Lüftern (Scythe S-Flex SFF21D) im Einsatz und schaffe es nicht bei Spielen das Wasser unter 30°C zu halten. Und es gibt ja diese, ich nenne es mal Gerüchte, das das Wasser ja nicht wärmer als 30°C werden soll. Was da wirklich dran ist weis ich nicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Oktober 2014)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Und es gibt ja diese, ich nenne es mal Gerüchte, das das Wasser ja nicht wärmer als 30°C werden soll. Was da wirklich dran ist weis ich nicht.


 Ist echt ein gummes Gerücht.... Im Sommer haben die wenigsten ne Wassertemperatur von unter 30°C.


----------



## Bummsbirne (18. Oktober 2014)

Es passen Oben und Unten je ein 180er Lüfter.

Schon bei Verwendung einer Lüfterschiene kann man OBEN keinen Lüfter mehr montieren. Geht nur noch außen auf dem Lüftergitter drauf.

Also bei verwendung von 6-24 140er Lüftern ist nur noch der untere 180er Lüfter montierbar.


----------



## brain00 (18. Oktober 2014)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ist echt ein gummes Gerücht.... Im Sommer haben die wenigsten ne Wassertemperatur von unter 30°C.


bei mir ist 28°C als max eingestellt


----------



## Icebreaker87 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab bei mir die 35°C eingestellt. Idle läufts immer passiv und beim Zocken läuft der mal an für 2 min und geht dann wieder aus und wens wieder genung warm ist fängt das Spiel von vorne an


----------



## TinitusEx (27. Oktober 2014)

Nabend!

bin neu hier im Forum, also ein freundliches HALLO an Alle!

Werde in Kürze einen Giganten betreiben, na ja sofern die seit zahlreichen Wochen bestellten und notwendige Lüfterschienen und die Aqualisbefestigung durch AC geliefert werden. 
Ist schon ziemlich grenzwertig, die Lieferzeit. Scheine ja nicht der Einzige zu sein, der wartet. 

Habe gleich ne Frage an Euch. Welche Lüfter (Marke, Typ) habt ihr im Einsatz? Es geht mir in erster Linie um die Lüfter, die jeweils oben und/oder unten eingebaut werden können.
In diesem Segement der 180er Lüfter gibt es eher eine bescheidene Auswahl. Ich selbst tendiere zu den Silverstone 180mm SST-FM181 nur sind diese auch nicht gerade günstig. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Greets

TinitusEx


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab zwei Phobya G Silent. 

Dazu noch 24 Cooltek 140er. Für das Geld sind die echt nicht schlecht.

Is ja auch nur testweise. Ich kauf mir ja keine 24  140er Noctuas. Da biste ja für die Lüfter ja schon über 400 Taler los.

Die Coolteks gabs für 4,90€ . Die waren ja auch in nem Test kürzlich in der PCGH Print. Letzte oder vorletzte Ausgabe. Haben da gut abgeschnitten.

Naja auf jeden Fall hab ich heute endlich meine 90Grad winkel bekommen. Endlich kann ich anfangen

Aber dass du die Schienen immer noch nicht hast is schon kacke.

Wird die Pumpe und der AGB nicht am oberen Lüftergitter befestigt? Da braucht man doch keine Schienen!?


----------



## TinitusEx (27. Oktober 2014)

Okay, die Phoyba werd ich mir mal anschauen. Vielleicht werd ich einfach beide bestellen und austesten. Die werden wahrscheinlich hoffentlich eher selten zum Einsatz kommen. 
Mit den inneren Lüftern wollte ich erstmal warten. 

Ja das mit den Lüfterschienen bzw. mit der Aqualisbefestigung nervt. Ich will auch nicht alles zusammenbauen und den AGB samt Pumpe einfach unten dümpeln lassen. Wenn dann schon richtig. 

Ich wollte den AGB im Inneren des Giganten plazieren. Sieht einfach schicker aus, als die Dachantenne. Dafür brauchste ne Befestigungsschiene samt Halteplatten für den AGB. 
Obwohl der AGB im Deckel verbaut sicherlich leichter zu befüllen wäre.

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau!!!!


----------



## bans3i (28. Oktober 2014)

TinitusEx schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> bin neu hier im Forum, also ein freundliches HALLO an Alle!
> 
> ...




Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

Also ich habe 4 Wochen auf den Befestigungssatz für den Aqualis gewartet, gestern wurden er dann endlich verschickt. Lüfterschienen haben ich jetzt gar keine, aber ich versuche es mal mit den beiden 180ern, vielleicht reicht es ja. 

Als Lüfter verwende ich momentan auch nur 2 Phobya G Silent oben und unten. Wenn endlich meine zweite GTX 980 geliefert werden würde, könnte ich auch die GPUs in die Loop hängen, dann werde ich sehen ob die 300 RPM noch reichen.


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde in 180mm auch die Phobya G-Silent in 180x32mm empfehlen.

Kannst du mal Temperaturwerte deiner Konfig nennen, nur aus neugier. Ich denke auch immer mal wieder über ein Gigant nach...


----------



## bans3i (28. Oktober 2014)

Zb so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

Du kühlst nur CPU? Und sehe ich das richtig, das die Vorlauftemperatur in der Spitze etwa 29° erreicht.


----------



## bans3i (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die Wasserkühler für GPUs und Mobo liegen schon hier, aber ich habe die zweite 980 noch nicht, weil der Online Versender mal wieder zu blöd war, den richtigen Lagerstand anzugeben. Ja 29° ist die Spitze, bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 300 RPM.


----------



## derneuemann (28. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Info... Wann soll die zweite 980 denn kommen...? Wann kann man mit einem Wert für das gesamte System rechnen.


----------



## TinitusEx (28. Oktober 2014)

Sobald alles geliefert wurde, werde ich im Anschluss ebenfalls einige Infos über Tempverläufe und Erfahrungen rund um den Giganten posten. Wird spannend, obwohl ich nicht der extreme OCler bin und nur die CPU und derzeit nur eine GPU kühlen werde. Hoffentlich dafür aber nahezu unter allen Bedingungen passiv.


----------



## bans3i (28. Oktober 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Danke für die Info... Wann soll die zweite 980 denn kommen...? Wann kann man mit einem Wert für das gesamte System rechnen.


 
Ich habe seit Nachmittag die VRMs + PCH + GPU1 verschlaucht. VRMs und PCH war extrem ********, btw. ^^ GPU2 sollte am Do oder Fr eintreffen. Ich messe jetzt mal mit dem was ich habe und poste dass dann später.

edit: Die GPU bleibt jetzt auf 46°C, bei 1450 MHz und 1,206v. Die Wassertemperatur des Vorlauf ist allerdings auf 33,8° angestiegen. Die zwei Lüfter habe ich immer noch auf nur 250-300 RPM. Wenn am Freitag die zweite GPU kommt, werde ich die Lüfter wohl etwa höher drehen lassen.


----------



## derneuemann (30. Oktober 2014)

Darf nochmal genauer nach deiner Lüfter Config fragen? 
Also 2x 180mm - Welcher Typ?
Ich habe selbst etliche 180mm Lüfter ausprobiert. Ok aus 1m entfernung hört man die Lager sowieso nicht mehr in einem nicht extra preparierten Raum! (Bei 300RPM)

Generell scheint aber sich doch eher die Methode, mit den zusätzlichen Lüfterschienen ( für 140mm Lüfter im Inneren) an zu biedern! 
Bei welcher Raumtemperatur hast du gemessen?


----------



## bans3i (30. Oktober 2014)

Phobya G-Silent sind das. Raumtemperatur war 24.5°C. Heute ist die zweite 980 angekommen und ich habe schon wieder alles verbaut, inkl. Aqualis in den Gigant verbannt. Messungen folgen.

http://abload.de/img/photooct30194807bku8u.jpg

Ich habe hier mal eine kleine Tipps&Tricks Sammlung zum Gigant angefangen:
Airplex Gigant Tipps und Tricks - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Bummsbirne (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich zitiere mich mal eben selbst. Im Luxx kann ich aufgrund soner kack mail adressen änderung keine Beiträge schreiben

Airplex Gigant Tipps und Tricks - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum



Nur ne Frage: Dir sind 2 180er@ 700rpm zu laut und du willst 18!! 140er Lüfter einbauen?? Sry aber die sind selbst zusammen gedrosselt lauter als deine beiden 180er! Und ich hab 24 140er


Sven Hanisch hat die Beschreibung der Lüfterschienen übrigens auf meinen Hinweis hin bereits geändert. Siehe hier:
ZITAT:

*Bitte beachten:*
Radiator und Lüfter sind im  Lieferumfang nicht enthalten! Bei gleichzeitiger Verwendung mit einem  180mm Lüfter im Kopf des Radiators kann bei den Lüfterschienen der  oberste Lüfter aus Platzgründen nicht montiert werden. Der 180mm Lüfter  muss ggf. auf der Oberseite der Radiator-Blende montiert werden.


----------



## bans3i (31. Oktober 2014)

Hast du deine 24 Lüfter schon in Betrieb? Mit welcher Drehzahl laufen die bei dir? Und kannst du schon was zur Kühlleistung sagen, bzw. wann kommt endlich dein Review? 

Ich denke wenn man wirklich 24 Lüfter einbaut, kann man auf die zwei 180er echt verzichten


----------



## TinitusEx (3. November 2014)

Die Lüfterscheinen und die Aqualishalterung wurden immer noch nicht geliefert. Bin von AC dermaßen enttäuscht. Zahlt ne Stange an Kohle und wird dann mit solchen einfachen Halterungen im Stich gelassen. Lieferungen in Raten aber gleich das volle Geld fordern. 

Habe testweise den Giganten angeschlossen und die D5 Pumpe provisorisch außen aufgestellt. Dumme Frage, habe leider keine Erfahrung mit dem Aquaero. Die Pumpe wird zwar offenbar über den aquabus erkannt, zumindest wird sie dort angezeigt, aber beim Regeln der Drehzahl merke ich keine Unterschiede. 

Habe lediglich das 3 polige Aquabuskabel verwendet. Wie läuft die Sache bei Euch?


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. November 2014)

Bei mir hats mit den Schienen 5 Wochen gedauert. Und das nach 4 mal nachfragen.


----------



## CSharper (3. November 2014)

TinitusEx schrieb:


> Die Lüfterscheinen und die Aqualishalterung wurden immer noch nicht geliefert. Bin von AC dermaßen enttäuscht. Zahlt ne Stange an Kohle und wird dann mit solchen einfachen Halterungen im Stich gelassen. Lieferungen in Raten aber gleich das volle Geld fordern.
> 
> Habe testweise den Giganten angeschlossen und die D5 Pumpe provisorisch außen aufgestellt. Dumme Frage, habe leider keine Erfahrung mit dem Aquaero. Die Pumpe wird zwar offenbar über den aquabus erkannt, zumindest wird sie dort angezeigt, aber beim Regeln der Drehzahl merke ich keine Unterschiede.
> 
> Habe lediglich das 3 polige Aquabuskabel verwendet. Wie läuft die Sache bei Euch?




Brauchts da nicht ein spezielles Modell der D5 oder ein spezielles Kabel mit Molex Anschluss? Also bei mir mit der Laing und dem Aquaero 5 musste ich noch ein spezielles Anschlusskabel dazunehmen, ein Stecker mit einem 3 Pin und ein Molexstecker.

Edit:

So was:
http://www.aquatuning.ch/wasserkueh...rbooster-anschlusskabel-fuer-laing-ddc-pumpen


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. November 2014)

Richtig, denn über das Tachosignal kann man nix steuern.


----------



## TinitusEx (4. November 2014)

Danke Euch für die Antworten. 

Ich setzte die Aquacomputer D5 mit USB und Aquabus-Schnittstelle ein. Da hier nichts anderes als das 3polige Aquabuskabel dabei lag, hatte ich schlichtweg gedacht, es würde in dieser Form ausreichend sein. 
Hatte sogar testweise ein 4 poliges Aquabuskabel angeschlossen, änderte an der Sache nichts. 

Es besteht leider keine weitere Anschlussmöglichkeiten über USB im Giganten, da das interne USB Kabel bereits am Aquaero hängt. 

Ist das LAING DDC Kabel denn überhaupt für die D5 nutzbar?

Wäre ein interner USB HUB mit 5Pin Header ggf. eine Alternative? Würde das interne USB Kabel an den HUB anschließen und dort dann das Aquaero und die D5 über USB. 
IU01 USB Expansion - NZXT


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. November 2014)

> Ist das LAING DDC Kabel denn überhaupt für die D5 nutzbar?


Die D5 hat doch die gleichen Anschlüsse.


----------



## bans3i (5. November 2014)

TinitusEx schrieb:


> Danke Euch für die Antworten.
> 
> Ich setzte die Aquacomputer D5 mit USB und Aquabus-Schnittstelle ein. Da hier nichts anderes als das 3polige Aquabuskabel dabei lag, hatte ich schlichtweg gedacht, es würde in dieser Form ausreichend sein.
> Hatte sogar testweise ein 4 poliges Aquabuskabel angeschlossen, änderte an der Sache nichts.
> ...


 
Es kommt eine neue Firmware für das Aquaero bzw. die D5 USB, damit kann man dann die Pumpendaten auch auslesen


----------



## bans3i (5. November 2014)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Bei mir hats mit den Schienen 5 Wochen gedauert. Und das nach 4 mal nachfragen.


 
Sag mal, kannst du mir 140er Lüfter empfehlen? Ich möchte jetzt doch die Schienen bestücken und überlege was ich da genau nehme soll.


----------



## Verminaard (5. November 2014)

bans3i schrieb:


> Sag mal, kannst du mir 140er Lüfter empfehlen? Ich möchte jetzt doch die Schienen bestücken und überlege was ich da genau nehme soll.


 
Den Klassiker: Noiseblocker PK 1 oder PK 2 
Noiseblocker NB BlackSilent Pro 140mm

Die PK 3 kannst ignorieren, sehr stark, aber auch sehr laut. Die Regelbarkeit war auch nicht so dolle (bei meinen die mal hatte).

Schade das es den Multiframe nicht als 140mm gibt. Den find ich irgendwie noch besser.
Die eLoops als Radiatorluefter halte ich da eher fuer ungeeinget.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. November 2014)

bans3i schrieb:


> Sag mal, kannst du mir 140er Lüfter empfehlen? Ich möchte jetzt doch die Schienen bestücken und überlege was ich da genau nehme soll.


 Bei der Menge an Lüftern würde ich die NB PK1 nehmen, auch wenn sich die PK2 besser regeln lassen.


----------



## bans3i (5. November 2014)

Danke für die Tipps, die werde ich mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (6. November 2014)

G ast du schon die Schienen?

Ich hab 140er Cooltek . Wollt mir keine 10€ Lüfter holen. Waere mir zu teuer.

Die Cooltek sind aber gut. Siehe PCGH Test.


----------



## bans3i (6. November 2014)

Nein habe ich noch nicht. Es ist mir aber egal wenn es diesmal etwas länger dauert, da die Schienen jetzt nicht lebenswichtig sind. Ok ich sehe mir die Cooltek mal an. Wichtig ist mir immer der Regelbereich, weil mit 300 RPM hört man meistens nicht mehr viel vom Lüfter.

Edit: 1 Paar Schienen war beim meinem Händler lagernd, daher habe ich die mal bestellt. Dazu noch 6x EKL Alpenfön Wing Boost 2 Plus PWM-Lüfter.


----------



## bans3i (13. November 2014)

Gestern ist mein Schienenpaar mit 6xEKL - Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost 2 Plus PWM-Lüfter gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperaturen:
25°C Raumtemperatur, Lüfter langsam drehend -> leise.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Delta Wassertemperatur zu Raumtemperatur beträgt demnach 4-5°C.


----------



## derneuemann (13. November 2014)

so soll es sein! Dann ist ja gut das die Lüfter montiert hast!


----------



## bans3i (13. November 2014)

derneuemann schrieb:


> so soll es sein! Dann ist ja gut das die Lüfter montiert hast!


 
Die Frage ist jetzt, was bringt eine weitere Schiene?


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. November 2014)

Ich wuerds dir ja gerne verraten, hab den PC aber leider immer noch nicht zusammen. 

Hab heut noch das letzte Zeug bekommen.  Jetzt brauch ich nur noch n bissl zeit.  Hoffe ich komm dieses Wochenende weiter bzw. werde fertig.


----------



## bans3i (14. November 2014)

Wenn du den Rechner auch noch bauen musst, könnte es knapp werden 

Hast du eigentlich die Version mit Aquaero oder ohne?


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. November 2014)

Mit Aquaero. Musste das Teil aber noch zu AC schicken. Hatte das AE schon n bissl vorher.

Ich muss nur noch verrohren.


----------



## bans3i (15. November 2014)

Hast du schon mal geguckt, ob du mit Aquaero alle Lüfterschienen verbauen kannst? Bei mir sieht es so aus, als würde man nur zwei Lüfterschienen unterbringen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (17. November 2014)

Geht in normalem Zustand nicht!!! Habs eben probiert...entweder der Gigant bzw. das Aquaero wurde falsch eingebaut oder die von Aquacomputer habens schei... geplant und entwickelt. 

Jetzt, nach 2 Stunden gefriemel und gebastel , sind alle 4 Schienen drin. Oben in die Mitte passt ein 140er perfekt rein. 

Lad gleich Bilder hoch. 

Also man muss umbauen.  Und das ist eine beschi... Fummelarbeit.

Ich könnt se killen die von Aquacomputer

Beim Auseinanderbauen fallen immer wieder Designfehler auf. Oder die Standfüße sind allesamt falsch gekantet.

Aber wie gesagt es kommen gleich pics


EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zuerst mal isses von Aquacomputer n bissl blöd designed, dass man den jeweiligen Standfuß des Gigant entfernen muss, damit man die Edelstahlblende abnehmen kann. Oder die Standfüße sind falsch gekantet worden.

Dann sieht man, dass da Aquaero einfach zu weit nach innen ragt. Man kann so nur 2 Lüfterschienen montieren. Is ja an sich ne Sauerei bei so einem teuren High End Produkt. Auf den Bildern sieht man, dass es einfach nicht passt. Es liegt auch nicht am RTC Modul.Auch ohne RTC Modul passt es nicht.

Das Problem mit dem Aquaero: Auf den Bildern, wo das Flachbandkabel noch flach ist^^ , handelt es sich um den Originalaufbau. Durch das Halteblech des Aquaero ragt das AE zu weit in den Innenraum des Gigant. Ich weiß auch hier nicht, ob das so (schlecht) geplnt war oder das Teil einfach nur falsch montiert wurde. Hab dann das Flachbandkabel erstmal n bissl "gebündelt, weil das Flachbandkabel doch sehr sehr auf die spitzen Lötstellen der Aquaero Platine gedrückt haben.

Habe dann das Halteblech umgedreht. Jetzt passt es. Nervig wirds nur beim Verkabeln der Lüfter und des Aquaero. Aber das dauert noch ein paar Tage. Dann noch die etwas erfreuliche Nachricht, dass man bei Lüftervollbestückung doch nicht mehr auf den "Deckellüfter" verzichten muss. Wenn alle 4 Schienen montiert sind, passt ein 140er Lüfter perfekt in die Mitte. Mit dem Befestigen müsste man schauen. Wird aber denke ich mal n Klacks.


Ich werd Aquacomputer auch mal alles was an dem Produkt falsch ist bzw. höchstwarscheinlich falsch montiert wurde, mitteilen. So gehts ganz einfach nicht. Es fällt immer mehr auf, wieviele Mängel doch am Gigant vorhanden sind. Es ist einfach Einiges n bissl schlecht konstruiert, anderes falsch montiert.

Ich würde also mittlerweile die Qualitätsnote von gut(-) auf befriedigend(-) abändern. Ist alles leider nicht gewohnte AQ Qualität. Den Kauf hab ich bis jetzt aber dennoch nicht bereut.

Werde im Laufe der nächsten Woche mal n Review erstellen und n bissl was aus diesem Thread kopieren, damit`s n bissl vollständiger wird. Falls noch Fragen sind einfach melden.


----------



## bans3i (18. November 2014)

Danke erstmal für den Bericht. Also ja, das mit den Standfüßen ist wirklich blöd gelöst, vor allem sind die sehr nervig zum an/abschrauben. Das mit dem Aquero ist dann das nächste... Ich denke wenn ich alle Schienen verbaue, dann kann ich an das Aquaero nichts mehr anstecken, weil die Schienen die Lüfteranschlüsse und den Stromanschluss blockieren :/

Und ja, für diesen Preis hätte ich mir auch mehr erwartet.


----------



## Bummsbirne (18. November 2014)

Nach dem Aquaero Umbau kannste da wieder was anschließen.  Ich guck mal die Tage nach, ob man wirklich alles anschließen kann.


----------



## bans3i (19. November 2014)

Wenn ich noch eine weitere Schiene verbaue, dann muss ich das wohl oder übel machen. Irgendwie bin ich am überlegen den Aqualis wieder auszubauen und doch noch 3 Lüfterschienen zu montieren. ^^

Kannst du das bitte auch ins Aqua Computer Forum schreiben, bzw. verlinken?


----------



## Bummsbirne (19. November 2014)

Jo kann ich machen. Bin im Moment noch auf Montage.  Dauert denke ich mal bis Freitag. 


Den Aqualis hab ich zB nicht im Gifant verbaut,  weil ich 1. alle Schienen montieren wollte und 2. wollte ich den AGB sichtbar im Gehäuse haben. Den AGB oben als "Antenne^^" auf dem Gigant dand ich hässlich.  Außerdem hätte das bei mir in Sachen Höhe wegen ner Dachschräge nicht gepasst.


----------



## bans3i (23. November 2014)

Wie sieht es aus, gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. November 2014)

Leider nicht. Brauche nur noch Anschlüsse. Die sind erst ab Dienstag lieferbar laut ekwb. Ich will die sch...Mühle ja auch endlich zusammen haben.


----------



## bans3i (24. November 2014)

Ok, na dann wirds hoffentlich diese Woche was


----------



## bans3i (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich dachte ich frag hier mal wieder nach. Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## bans3i (2. September 2015)

So es gibt endlich das Upgrade.

Der heutige Test mit 21x140mm AlpenFöhn Wingboost2 Plus läuft nun seit ca. 4h bei einer Raumtemperatur von 25,9°C. Das Wattmeter zeigt zwischen 825-950W Stromverbrauch an. Die GPUs (TX SLI oced+450w BIOS) werden mit Trine2 in 4K+4xSSAA belastet, die CPU mit dem Intel XTU. Den Rest der Daten könnt ihr aus dem Screenshot entnehmen.

Den Aqualis habe ich ganz oben im Gigant montiert, damit passen jetzt auch genug Lüfter in den Gigant. Ich bekomme noch eine lange Schiene, dann werden es die kompletten 24-Stück sein. Das Wasser im AGB oben ist übrigens das Rücklaufwasser (heiß), somit ist auch hier keine Gefahr, dass sich das Wasser unnötigerweise aufheizt. Das Wasser geht dann vom AGB zuerst in den Gigant und erst danach - gekühlt - zum PC. Nicht optimal ist noch die GPU Verbindung, die ist noch parallel, das möchte ich noch auf seriell ändern, leider habe ich den falschen Verbinder bestellt.

Tests:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gucky (5. August 2019)

Shoggy schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das meiner Meinung nach ziemlich mies aussieht, ist es auch technisch nicht sinnvoll umsetzbar. Die Blenden sind länger als die geöffnete Fläche mit den Lamellen, so dass du die kürzen müsstest. Die Schrauben für die Lüfter wären dann eben einfach nutzlos da und es ist noch zu bedenken, dass das Blech am GIGANT aus optischen Gründen leicht nach innen gekantet ist und du somit keine gerade Auflagefläche hast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So natürlich nicht, dahinter geht es schon.


----------

